# Making puffed rice decor



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have seen a dessert decorated with some sort of puffed rice tuile and have a general description of the method, but can't find anything more specific online.  I am wondering if anyone else has a recipe for this?

Here is what I was told - use over-cooked soft rice and dehydrate overnight.  Fry in hot oil.  

When I have tried this, my rice ends up being quite hard, instead of puffing in the oil.  Any suggestions?

-


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Most likely your oil wasn't hot enough. It could also be too dry. I'm also thinking there could be a retrogradation problem, so I guess don't get it cold and/or use a shorter grain rice.

You can also use a microwave to puff stuff.

Korean markets are great sources for puffed grains.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks, I will keep trying.


----------



## jgstoneking (Nov 27, 2013)

The rice should be dry but have the smallest amount of chew inside. If it is off color (brownish yellow) or if you can see cracks in it then it is likely over dried. Also I use grapeseed oil and take it to about 420-450F  which is right about at its smoke point. It should take all of 2-3 seconds to puff. If done right it should be nice and crispy, tender to the tooth and still very white. Good luck!


----------



## jurgen willems (Dec 1, 2013)

You need to make a paste of the rice with a blender. You can even flavour it with spices or lemonzeste. Then you need to pass it through a sieve (pretty time consuming) and you will be left over with a smooth sticky paste. You spread it out thinly on a silpat mat or baking paper and dry in the oven for several hours at 80 degrees Celsius, with full ventilation to make the drying go more quick. Make sure the paste has dried and is not sticky anymore! To make sure, put the dried sheets in a container with layers of paper in between and let it dry on top of the oven for one more night. Then the day after fry shortly on a very high temp. Like 200 degrees Celsius. They should puff up in seconds. Once puffed take it out of the oil and put on a paper towel. If you're oil is not hot enough it will take longer to puff and to flavour of the oil will get in the cracker, which you don't want. That's it! Good luck


----------

